# 2013 NS full line



## Landshark (May 18, 2012)

Here they are!!!!

Cobra










Heritage










Infinity










Premier










Proto 










Raptor










EVO










Legacy











SL










Summit


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Some of the boards look great, others like the cobra and the proto I am not feeling the design.

I know its all personal preference but I am glad I picked up one the the last 2011 protos as I prefer the graphics.

I may look at the infinity for my wife. Sweet graphics too.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like the premier/summit graphic but its kinda lame they used the same one for both boards >.< just seems like a cheap move to me... the sl looks cool too, I don't know I'm just not feelin the designs much this year. :dunno:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

dreampow said:


> I may look at the infinity for my wife. Sweet graphics too.


The Infinity it probably the best looking to me this year but as far as specs I would choose the cobra ... cobra tech with infinity-ish type graphics (less cursive/feminine text) and that would be a nice board


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

The Heritage looks sweet, as does the SL, but I'm glad I picked up the 2012 Legacy... do not like the look of the 2013.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

i am curious of the difference of dampening between the recent and the next year proto.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

jugeen said:


> i am curious of the difference of dampening between the recent and the next year proto.


From the descriptions given here and elsewhere it seems that the only difference between the 2011 and the 2012 proto is the graphics (I am not 100% certain but that what it would appear).

Makes sense not to change it when its been one of the best reviewed boards from 2011.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Proto is unchanged. Same exact board, different graphics.

I also don't like the new Proto design. The Cobra looks real nice in person to me. The Evo looks good in person too, but I don't like the green lettering around the center image.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

dreampow said:


> From the descriptions given here and elsewhere it seems that the only difference between the 2011 and the 2012 proto is the graphics (I am not 100% certain but that what it would appear).
> 
> Makes sense not to change it when its been one of the best reviewed boards from 2011.


AFAIK 2012/2013 is less damp than 2011/2012. maybe it is only on the scale.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like this years Proto more than last years. Plus with all the graphics mostly within the bindings you'll never see the graphics anyway unless you're purposely pimping the board on the way to the lifts 

Not digging the Evo all that much. Cobra remains to be seen in person. Kind of sleek looking though I would think. I was debating Cobra vs Proto but I just got a westmark so it's probably going to be Cobra.

Heritage/Premier/Raptor are all on point IMO.

Hey, if this is the full line where is the Pandora? Did they get rid of it?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

They all look fine to me. Nothing jumps out as "now way, not gonna rock that POS" and nothing knocks my socks off either. 

However, you really have to see the Carbonium boards in person because I think they look much different than the pictures.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Dreaming about a 169 Summit split and a Premiere F1, love the graphics this year too. Solid work NS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As usual, the Heriage and Summit have the best graphics andvas usual I'm not feeling the Evo. I hate the Cobra graphics. I think it looks cheesy as hell but I love the sound of it in terms of the design. 

I'm not big on graphics though. If I like the board, I'll deal with the graphics.

I wish they still made a split version of the Heritage.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> As usual, the Heriage and Summit have the best graphics andvas usual I'm not feeling the Evo. I hate the Cobra graphics. I think it looks cheesy as hell but I love the sound of it in terms of the design.
> 
> I'm not big on graphics though. If I like the board, I'll deal with the graphics.
> 
> I wish they still made a split version of the Heritage.



Buck up and get the Summit split! That board rides amazing FYI, better than anything I have had the pleasure of riding.

Seriously though, what is the aversion to a summit split?


----------



## Landshark (May 18, 2012)

i can only upload 10 pics at a time per post. here is the rest


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I hate the Cobra graphics. I think it looks cheesy as hell but I love the sound of it in terms of the design.
> 
> I'm not big on graphics though. If I like the board, I'll deal with the graphics.


I like the look of the cobra too as a board, too bad the graphics are lame. Graphics wouldn't stop me from buying a board either, but given the choice I'd rather have graphics that look sweet rather than lame.

I like NS and their policy of quality production and spending less on graphics and advertising. Still I think they could have done a little more research, because people on here (I'd say a clear majority) don't like the graphics on the cobra.

I don't think it needs a big cobra on it just because its called the cobra:dunno:. Maybe if the cobra was like a 5th of the size it would look better:dunno:. 

Maybe next year it will be solid, I won't buy a new board this next season anyway (or so I keep telling the wife ).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Buck up and get the Summit split! That board rides amazing FYI, better than anything I have had the pleasure of riding.
> 
> Seriously though, what is the aversion to a summit split?


I wouldn't go so far as to say I have an aversion to it. I would just prefer the Heritage. Riding switch on the Summit is possible, but it kinda sucks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I wish they still made a split version of the Heritage.


pretty sure evo has some for $700 right now (this years)

this (2012) years sl split is a heritage with sl graphics. although it isnt pictured here i'm pretty sure they're making it again this year - a guy on sb.com broke his 2012 sl already and NS replaced it with next years 'SL' split... its black with red/yellow/orange... it looks good IMHO

i'm gonna get that Raptor in the 156 i think.... then next spring i'll cut it or my heritage for a nice smaller, lighter DIY split


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hasn't the "SL" split always been the Heritage with SL graphics?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yep 4567890


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well looks like they took the ugly of last years Pandora and doubled down on it lol.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah the pandora is not the best graphics wise, I really like the look of infinity though, looks like a sweet board as its basically an SL for women.

My wife rides a flow elation and its fairly stiff posi camber, I suggested the infinity as her birthday present for this year (September). She said no thanks.

How can I convince her she'll have much more fun on it and it'll be much easier for her to initiate turns:dunno:.

Guess I could try and get her on one at a demo now NS are here in Japan.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

my wife was the same. stiff cambered small roxy board old as hell 10 years at least.

Finally got her on a DC Biddy but wanted to get her a Pandora (couldn't find one). She would not have liked the Pandora. she's a chick, the graphics are all she has to go on (I did the research).

Get her on a softer alt camber board. So much easier. My wife loves it and gets it now.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Heritage and Proto are on my hit list as soon as I can order!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Best art on the Summit, Premier F1, Lotus and Infinity. I do like the sleek, minimalist designs of the SL/Legacy, Raptor/X and Heritage/X. I think the Proto CT looks like the back-splash modern design you'd see in a power point presentation or on a corporate website; weak.

The Cobra still looks really lame, IMO. Something about the logo just looks silly. It has too much detail, too many textures. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

howeh said:


> The Heritage looks sweet, as does the SL, but I'm glad I picked up the 2012 Legacy... do not like the look of the 2013.


Yeah, me too. I was thinking the same thing. I got the 2012 in white and I love it.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

dreampow said:


> How can I convince her she'll have much more fun on it and it'll be much easier for her to initiate turns:dunno:.




You can't. And it's not just a chick thing. I got a buddy who rides a 174 posi camber plank with a forward stance. Don't get me started... and he is always telling me that my board is too short (153) and my back binding is whack. (I ride duck) sigh.....

However, I suggest buying a 157 lotus and just force her to try it. If she hates it, sell it to me!!! I need a pow board. 


I wish all the boards had the logo on the base instead of saying never summer. It looks so much nicer.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Is NS scaling back on splits? That would be unfortunate.

BTW, I couldn't care if they used one graphic on all boards, and if the boards were all black or yellow or blue, whatever. This would actually be even classy, and wouldn't look cheap. Nothing against a cool graphic, just saying


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lernr said:


> Is NS scaling back on splits? That would be unfortunate.
> 
> BTW, I couldn't care if they used one graphic on all boards, and if the boards were all black or yellow or blue, whatever. This would actually be even classy, and wouldn't look cheap. Nothing against a cool graphic, just saying


Definitely not scaling back. They're relatively recent into the production split game. Prior to the last couple of years, all splits were special order items.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

mixie said:


> You can't. And it's not just a chick thing. I got a buddy who rides a 174 posi camber plank with a forward stance. Don't get me started... and he is always telling me that my board is too short (153) and my back binding is whack. (I ride duck) sigh.....
> 
> However, I suggest buying a 157 lotus and just force her to try it. If she hates it, sell it to me!!! I need a pow board.
> 
> ...


She rides a 144 so a 157 will be a bit of a handful.

I prefer the logo to the text too.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

What happened to the SL? Very different design than the test board I saw in Jan with red/yellow top sheet. The Proto looks a bit better in person. Pretty dull but Ok.


----------

